# Fishing with goldfish



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Just wondering how to handle an 8 to 10 inch goldfish. They are pretty wide at the backside.
Do ya cast them? Wade em out and drop em? Take em out with a boat?
I'd hate to spend $10 a doz and throw half of them off trying to cast em out there.
Reason I'm asking, I tend to throw lots a bluegill off when casting. Probably not casting correctly.
OH, and how much weight to use with them?

All help and or suggestions appreciated!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

if you have the ability to take them out with a boat that is your best bet...and if you are getting 8-10in goldfish for 10 bucks a doz your getting one hellova deal!


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I always used 3-5 ounces of weight and hooked them twice through the backside with a 10/0 circle hook. They'll last for about 3 casts. After 3 they usually fly. !%


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

10 dollars a dozen really good deal been raisen goldfish in my swimmin pool for the last year their all about 3 to 4 " long now got probably close to 700 to 800 of them next year should be ready to fish with


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, at 8&#8221;-10&#8221; you could be looking at $10 each.  Handle with care.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry guys, was just guestimatin on the price of Goldfish as per for instance.
I don't have a clue what they cost...I can remember paying $.75 a doz for minnows though.


----------



## damrat (Feb 26, 2011)

at a local shop 10 dollars a doz for small medium 15 dollars a doz dave


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They really vary in price a lot depending on size, time of year, and individual shop. I remember one shop years ago that wanted $10 for a 6&#8221; goldfish. They&#8217;re now out of business.  Goldfish that big can be really hard to come by, so any shop that had them would want quite a bit, as they would nearing 1 lb each and all shop buy their bait by the pound. Many shops sell that way too. We&#8217;re always happy if we can get 4&#8221;-6&#8221; goldfish. Not too bad on price and work just as well, if not better, than the really big ones.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

jhammer said:


> I always used 3-5 ounces of weight and hooked them twice through the backside with a 10/0 circle hook. They'll last for about 3 casts. After 3 they usually fly. !%


How do hook a goldfish twice through the back? 

10/0 hooks and 10 inch gold fish just seems like a little overkill. I just dont think using bait that big will increase your chance of catching a big one. Sure if you do catch one it will have to be big, but that same fish will eat a 4-6 inch piece of bait. I have tride using big baits before but all my biggest cats have been on smaller baits (BG head, 4-6 inch chubs, green sunfish). When i use big bait i get some nice runs then when i reel it in you can see that the fish only had half the bait in its mouth. I guess i would rather catch an 8 pounder than nothing.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I was reading an article on Bridle Hooking large bait fish. Very common and popular with ocean fishing.
Last time out I did it using a rubber band and it's SO easy and fast. The bait swims naturally cause no part of it's body is damaged by hook.
Some use braid or dental floss. I like the rubber band cause there's no damage on the cast. You would think floss or braid would cut into the fish where a rubber band would just stretch and go back in place where it was before the cast.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Tie the hook onto the bait?  This may have some use...in some places...for some people.

But this would not work for me....When i cast I REACH OUT AND TOUCH SOMETHING!

I just cant see that being very practical in catfishing. A hurt fish looks like an easy meal to a catfish so it souldnt be a problem.


----------

